# Excellent article in MMM Magazine (Aug)



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

There is an excellent article by Clive Mott in this months MMM.
It is entitled 'All you need to know about Motorhome Electrics'.
It is a comprehensive guide to the wiring and charging set up in your motorhome and anyone new (and not so new) to motorhoming will gain a much better understanding of their electrics.
I know that some aspects are covered in the MHF Guides Forum which also gives excellent advice on electrical matters.
Ian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If it is written by Clive then it is spot on. He is well known for his unsurpassed knowledge. A very helpful chap.

cabby


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Yaxley said:


> There is an excellent article by Clive Mott in this months MMM.
> It is entitled 'All you need to know about Motorhome Electrics'.
> It is a comprehensive guide to the wiring and charging set up in your motorhome and anyone new (and not so new) to motorhoming will gain a much better understanding of their electrics.
> I know that some aspects are covered in the MHF Guides Forum which also gives excellent advice on electrical matters.
> Ian


Is that August cover date?

Colin


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes it is the August cover date
Ian


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Anyone scan it and pop it on here for the pikeys who are too tight to buy a copy............? :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd buy them all if they had sensible pricing, don't they make enough out of what must be at least 2/3rds advertising.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

TheNomad said:


> Anyone scan it and pop it on here for the pikeys who are too tight to buy a copy............? :wink:


Wouldn't that break some law regarding copyright?


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

It is a very comprehensive article of 7 full pages.
I am not sure that it could be reproduced without the agreement of MMM. 
Is Clive not a member of MHF?
Perhaps he has a view on it?
Ian


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'd buy them all if they had sensible pricing, don't they make enough out of what must be at least 2/3rds advertising.


Cover price here is over €6 8O 8O

Just bought my first electronic copy for €2.90  

I can now bring back copies with me without needing a trailer and I can bookmark interesting articles for easy retrieval.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'd buy them all if they had sensible pricing, don't they make enough out of what must be at least 2/3rds advertising.


Thats why I stopped buying it to much advertising.

Paul


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think copyright law used to be you could copy 10% without problems, so would that be the whole magazine or the article, if the mag then go for it, if the article ask permission, and display "with kind permission of" 

We do have some legal minds on here to confirm or deny the above.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree with Jean-Luc that the price in Ireland is exorbitant.
Cover price here is actually Euro7.92.
However I purchased a back issue on line some time ago but I found that it would not allow me to print the article I was interested in. 
I wonder is this still the case.
Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yaxley said:


> I agree with Jean-Luc that the price in Ireland is exorbitant.
> Cover price here is actually Euro7.92.
> However I purchased a back issue on line some time ago but I found that it would not allow me to print the article I was interested in.
> I wonder is this still the case.
> Ian


If you can get it on screen there are usually ways to copy it then print.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

As Clive is a member on here he might post / submit a version of the document, but remember he is a freelance journalist and is normally paid for his work i would think


----------

